
There could be 36 communicating intelligent civilizations in our galaxy - rbanffy
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/15/world/intelligent-civilizations-galaxy-scn-trnd/index.html
======
ishan_kart
I hope there are more intelligent civilizations out there. Wouldn't want to be
the smartest guys in the room :D.

